# Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic (All Storm Info Merged)



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Well anyone working in MA will understand when I say WTF today. These winds/flooding/ice/accidents/power outages/traffic complaints are maddening. My cellars flooding, my roads flooding, the trees look like they're going to fall on me. Three cups of coffee this morning and growing! I can't even imagine what it's like in VT NH ME right now. If you haven't gone in to work yet, stay home! Or don't complain about the commute.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

So I hear my north shore compatriots are having it 20x worse. I'm down on the south shore...it's about 55 degrees out and it raining heavily...thats about it.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

Heavy rain and wind here 50 degrees.The power is out in a lot of the 
southcoast towns.

Massachusetts
*Just In: Ice storm pummels region, state of emergency declared*


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

By far worst in Worcester, North Centrla and NE Mass. At least Deval just declared state of emergency.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

Towns around the Route 2 central mass area declared their own state of emergencies before devalue did. Thank god I took last night off....i'm sure whoever had the guest patrol is cussing me out right now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*



TopCop24 said:


> Towns around the Route 2 central mass area declared their own state of emergencies before devalue did. Thank god I took last night off....i'm sure whoever had the guest patrol is cussing me out right now.


lol


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

*Utilities: Power Will Be Out For Days*

*350,000+ Without Power In Mass. & N.H. *








Icy trees in Worcester are responsible for power outages, affecting thousands of customers. 
CBS

BOSTON (WBZ) ― A potent storm coated much of the area in ice overnight, taking down thousands of power lines and canceling school in more than 100 districts.

As the temperatures drop through the day Friday and winds pick up, more trees are expected to take down more power lines.

*THE NUMBERS*

By mid-morning Friday. National Grid reported about 120,000 power outages, concentrated mostly in Worcester and Essex Counties. Public Service of New Hampshire had more than 230,000 customers in the dark. Both utilities said it will likely be days before all power is restored.

*National Grid:* *Outages By County *| *Report Outage*
*PSNH:* *Power Updates* | *Report Outage*

The worst icing conditions are outside of I-495. The trees and power lines are coated in a sheet of ice. Entire towns are without power, and without working traffic lights.

*Resource:* *Winter Power Outage Safety*

*'UNPRECEDENTED' EVENT*

In New Hampshire, PSNH said this ice storm might be the worst the state has ever seen. "Early reports indicate that the total number of outages from this storm are unprecedented, having already surpassed the ice storm in January 1998, which left 55,000 customers without power at its peak,' PSNH said in a statement.

"Customers are asked to prepare for what could be a multi-day power restoration effort, given the amount of tree and branch debris that must be cleared before power can be restored."

*INSIDE I-495*

Communities inside 495 did not escape problems. Downpours led to street flooding on side streets and main roads as well.

Meteorologist Todd Gutner says the heavy precipitation should wind down by mid-day, but the problems will not go away. The temperatures in the Boston area are expected to drop, icing over roads, trees, and power lines that are wet, leading to more power outages.

http://wbztv.com/local/ice.storm.massachusetts.2.885653.html

*Mass. & N.H. Declare States Of Emergency*

*Power Lines Down, Roads Impassable From Downed Trees & Flooding*

WORCESTER (WBZ) ― An ice storm that caused widespread power outages, road closures and school closings prompted Governors Deval Patrick and John Lynch to declare States of Emergency for Massachusetts and New Hampshire respectively.

The move clears the way to mobilize the National Guard to help local communities with their storm recovery efforts.

*"EXTREME SITUATION"*

"This is a really extreme situation we are experiencing," said Jackie Barry, a spokeswoman for National Grid, which had about 120,000 electric customers without power as of 8 a.m. on Friday, mostly in the Worcester area and Merrimack Valley.

In New Hampshire, PSNH reported more than 230,000 customers in the dark - or about half their customers.

*Read More:* *350,000+ Without Power*

*LOCAL STATES OF EMERGENCY*

Peter Judge of the Massachusetts Emergency Management Agency called the problems "significant" and said many small towns, especially along the Route 2 corridor, declared their own states of emergency. By 7 a.m. Judge said about 20 communities had declared States of Emergency, though he could not provide a complete list.

Ice is collecting on tree limbs, weighing them down until they snap and come down on power lines, Judge said. The transmission lines themselves are also being iced up, said Barry. She warned against approaching down lines, even if they don't appear to be live.

The National Weather Service has issued an ice storm warning until 10 a.m.

"Stay home if you live in Holden, don't come to Holden if you work here," Holden fire Chief Jack Chandler said.

The entire town is without power and some senior citizens on oxygen have been transported to either the hospital or a shelter opened at the town's senior center.

The town of Sterling in Worcester County has canceled school and is asking residents to stay off the icy roads.

"It's terrible out there," police Chief Gary Chamberland said. "The main two arteries through town are impassable. We can't even get emergency personnel to work."

The town has opened an emergency shelter at a local school.

*WESTERN MASS.*

Western Massachusetts Electric Co. reported more than 16,000 customers without power as of 5 a.m. Some towns, including Becket, Windsor, Cummington and Middlefield, are experiencing near blackout conditions.

Officials do not even know the full extent of the problem because some towns have municipal utilities, Judge said. The good news is there have been no reports of weather related injuries, he said.

It could be days before some customers have power restored, Barry said. 
"Some high-voltage lines affected are on rural rights of way in remote areas and we're not sure if we can even get to them," she said.

*FLOOD WARNING*

Eastern and southeastern Massachusetts, where temperatures are significantly higher, are getting rain and the National Weather Service has declared a flood warning.

WBZ Meteorologist Todd Gutner said the precipitation will wind down around midday. The problems in the Boston area are expected to get worse at that point, as temperatures drop, roads and trees ice over - and the wind picks up.

http://wbztv.com/local/state.of.emergency.2.885655.html

List Of Towns Declaring States Of Emergency


While Gov. Deval Patrick declared a state of emergency, in response to the impact of the winter storm, these communities have also declared their own states of emergency. 
Phillipston 
Westminster
Templeton
Royalston 
West Boylston
Cummington
Pelham
Princeton
Holden
Fitchburg
Worthington
Colrain
Williamsburg
Rutland
Westford
Leominster
Warwick
Oakham
Sterling 
Storm Pictures:

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/slideshow/news/18262198/detail.html

*Ice Storm Resources: Hotlines & Links*

Authorities are urging you to reserve calls to 911 for true emergencies. For non-emergency needs, refer to the information below.

*SHELTERS 
*
If you have no power and need to find a shelter:

In Mass: Call 211 
In Worcester: 1-508-929-1300 
In New Hampshire: 1-888-330-6764

*POWER*

National Grid: 1-800-465-1212 
Online: Report Outage  | Outage Updates 

PSNH: 1-800-662-7764 
Online: Report Outage | Outage Updates 

*DAMAGE*








Steps to take if you have storm damage


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

I love the "when is the power going back on calls" Like I know.


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*



lpwpd722 said:


> I love the "when is the power going back on calls" Like I know.


LOL, yeah, like we all get together & plan power outages just to screw with people!


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*



adroitcuffs said:


> LOL, yeah, like we all get together & plan power outages just to screw with people!


Shhh, :naughty:


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

Hope all members in N.H. and Maine are doing fine and get power back soon.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*



TopCop24 said:


> Towns around the Route 2 central mass area declared their own state of emergencies before devalue did. Thank god I took last night off....i'm sure whoever had the guest patrol is cussing me out right now.


HAHA.....so YOU'RE the snow angel......bad boy....


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

Been without power for two days now....posting from my sister-in-law's house. This sucks.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

Im glad I took a shift swap. It would have sucked if I didn't.


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

We had a caller ask what the road conditions were for the "Main Roads"....the dispatcher gave them the Maine AOT #....


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*



lawdog671 said:


> HAHA.....so YOU'RE the snow angel......bad boy....


No snow angel here, I would have rather been at work than on bereavement leave.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*



Killjoy said:


> Been without power for two days now....posting from my sister-in-law's house. This sucks.


Did you call dispatch to see when the power would be back on??


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*



Killjoy said:


> Been without power for two days now....posting from my sister-in-law's house. This sucks.


:dito:
Day 5 for us. First time I've been able to log on since Thursday.

My poor kids lips were blue Saturday night into Sunday morning.
Finally I found a merciful electrician and he got our heat going Sunday morning at 9. Coming back out tomorrow to hook the whole house into the generator.
What a miserable way to live.

Now I know why the settlers dropped dead at 40.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

Welcome back Double K, hope things improve quickly for you and your family.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

Maybe if you hadnt blown the fuse from using your hot tub so much...I hope your core temperature goes up soon...Jean Paul is going to be late for his marathon all because of you...


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

just got my power back this morning. You and your family are welcome at my hacienda anytime Koz! lotsa scotch to be partaken!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*



screamineagle said:


> ..You and your family are welcome at my hacienda anytime Koz! lotsa scotch to be partaken!


Thanks bruthah! Got our lights back on at 5 tonight. The FESTIVUS MIRACLE!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

Got out power back today as well...time for the *feats of strength!*


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

All I can say is;
* I GOTTA LOT OF PROBLEMS WITH YOU PEOPLE!!!!*


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

Hey gang, Central Mass got hammered. It's a war zone for hundreds of square miles. Man, I've been around the world in some precarious situations, but nothing is more humbling than seeing how vulnerable we are without power in the winter...especially if you have little ones.

We went without power for a few days, and a lot of guys have been working straight out doing doubles even though they've got no power at home, or a tree is straddled across their roof. I was staying at a friends place because even though we have underground wires, the lines that feed into our neighborhood got pummeled.

Evey time I drove to my house to check things out I brought coffee to the National Grid guys and their subcontractors. Unsung heroes in my book. I've seen convoys of line trucks from all around the country coming through the area. They looked like military convoys with hundreds of trucks. That's when you realize the magnitude of the situation. Nice lady stopped by our detail and hooked us up with a box o' hot cocoa. I mean seriously, who doesn't like hot cocoa?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

Hydro de Quebec restored our power...
Leave it to a Canuck.. Who better to restore power after a winter storm than a Quebecian lineman. They could have done it with 1 hand tied.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

*Here we go again,is everyone ready ??? Boston forecast*

Foot Of Snow Expected Friday

More Coming Sunday

Get ready for another winter blast. A big snowstorm is expected Friday and more snow is in the forecast for Sunday.

The National Weather Service has issued a *winter storm watch* for Friday morning through late Friday night.

*FRIDAY'S STORM*

8-to-12 inches of snow are expected to blanket the region. It will begin around midday and fall all day long and through the evening across southern New England.

WBZ Meteorologist Todd Gutner says it will start with flurries around 1 p.m. Then the heavy snow will come in from the west.

Gutner says the snow will then fall at a rate of one-to-two inches an hour for about 6 hours.

The storm will start to taper off after 8 p.m. and continue into Saturday morning with light flurries.

All of southern New England should get 8-to-12 inches, and locally some spots could see even more - possibly up to 14 inches.

Gutner says the snow will be the light and fluffy kind, except on the South Coast and the Cape and Islands, where it will be wet and heavy.

*







Watch:* *Latest Weather Forecast*

*SUNDAY'S STORM 
*
Saturday will be cold with a high of 26 degrees, then more snow is forecast for Sunday.

It is expected to move in Sunday afternoon with the possibility of several additional inches of snow that could be mixed with rain. We will have more on the projected accumulations from that storm as it gets closer.

http://wbztv.com/local/boston.weather.forecast.2.889234.html


----------



## HiredGoon (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Rain, Ice, and Calls complaining about traffic*

First time logging on in days....still no utilities. Staying with the wife and kid at my mother's home. I was working the overnight last week when all hell broke loose, and worked pretty much non-stop for 4 days after. Just enough time to go home, get some fresh clothes, and get the family taken care of. Definitely one of the scarier shifts I've ever had. The cruisers got stuck in about a half-square mile, and getting to calls was impossible in some cases. Even the nat. grid guys packed up at 2:30 in the morning after 4 injuries, and said "F-it, too dangerous". Fortunately, no fatalities or serious casualties.
I noted how quickly people came completely unglued the following morning, and couldn't (big surprise ) make very common-sense decisions to stay home, and not drive their honda civics over/under telephone poles. Good thing this was a short-term regionalized weather disaster, and not something more sinister or long-term. We had everything we needed at home, and I think my wife came to appreciate some of my "paranoia" (as she calls it). We broke out the camping gear and propane stove, lanterns, and heater, and did fine until I could get them packed up and shipped out to relatives in the western end of the state. I also reminded her she was going to get some remedial "boyscouting 101" and a firearms refresher once everything had settled down.


----------



## CPT Chaos (Mar 1, 2006)

*Snow Emergencies Declared For Friday Storm*

The following communities have declared snow emergencies for Friday's storm:

Boston - Friday 9 a.m.
Gloucester - Friday 6 p.m. ending Saturday at noon.
Mansfield - Friday at noon ending Saturday at noon.
Medford - Friday 1 p.m.
Newton - Friday at noon
Quincy - Friday 2 p.m., ending Saturday 2 p.m.
Randolph - Friday 6 a.m., ending Saturday 6 a.m.
Revere - Friday 12 p.m. 
Salem - Friday 9 a.m. until further notice.
Somerville - Friday 7 a.m. until further notice.
Swampscott - Friday 2 p.m., ending Saturday 6 a.m. 
(© MMVIII, CBS Broadcasting Inc. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: Snow Emergencies Declared For Friday Storm*

Yea, Just found out that the school I work for canceled for tomorrow so I get an extra days pay.l YAY!!!!


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Snow Emergencies Declared For Friday Storm*

Dispatchers and Desk Officers be prepared to be inundated with stupid phone calls asking if school is cancelled, or when a particular street is going to be plowed.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: Snow Emergencies Declared For Friday Storm*



militia_man said:


> Dispatchers and Desk Officers be prepared to be inundated with stupid phone calls asking if school is cancelled, or when a particular street is going to be plowed.


of course these same people will probably dial 911 to ask these questions!!


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Snow Emergencies Declared For Friday Storm*

I'll be home relaxin', but I'm afraid it's going to be like the Dec 13th snowstorm last year with everyone trying to beat the storm by leaving work/school at noon, while there is an inch an hour falling. Predicting a few hours on the road leaving major cities.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Snow Emergencies Declared For Friday Storm*



LawMan3 said:


> All this declaring of emergency really irks me...they act like we're in Tijuana seeing snow for the first time


It's absolutely ridiculous! They always try to ramp up the drama. When we were kids 6-12 inches was an every other week occurrence. Who gives a rats ass.

Look at the Media BS "Storm track 5" "weather force this" etc...
SUCK IT UP!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Snow Emergencies Declared For Friday Storm*

Thats true...the only time I remember a state of emergency was the blizzard of 78...but thats when men were men and we walked 30 miles to school up hill both ways. When we got into fights and no one got sued or arrested and you were friends after...when you knew your neighbors name....sorry what were we talking about..


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: Snow Emergencies Declared For Friday Storm*

Oh please!this aint shit...check out where I grew up.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Snow Emergencies Declared For Friday Storm*

Nothing JAP....try again.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: Snow Emergencies Declared For Friday Storm*



> Damn 1938


JAP....that must have been a terrible yr....however did you manage.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Snow Emergencies Declared For Friday Storm*

Thank god I don't work many weekends anymore. There is one perk to senority.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Snow Emergencies Declared For Friday Storm*

I don't understand how an emergency can be declared when the "event" has not even occurred yet. I've lived here since 1982 and I've only seen three weather events worthy of the apellation "storm"

I'm from the Niagara Frontier...I'll let you know when a "storm" happens...


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

It's December in New England, and it's going to SNOW????


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Snow Emergencies Declared For Friday Storm*



justanotherparatrooper said:


> Oh please!this aint shit...check out where I grew up.


Jesus! I don't think they invented a GPS that could figure that one out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

French Toast Alert System - Was this one high or severe?

http://www.universalhub.com/french-toast


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> French Toast Alert System - Was this one high or severe?
> 
> http://www.universalhub.com/french-toast


hahaha! We have a level 5 FTAS!!!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> It's December in New England, and it's going to SNOW????


*GLOBAL WARMING...MY ASS!!! Where's Al Gore now, bitches!!!*


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Its 80 degrees and sunny here, I might go for a swim before xmas shopping


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Its 80 degrees and sunny here, I might go for a swim before xmas shopping


You are very close to a gig for that one PBC... Get back to posting anti-sheriff articles.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Its 80 degrees and sunny here, I might go for a swim before xmas shopping


Florida in December I can handle. It's when Florida gets about a mile from the sun in July people spontaneously explode.



5-0 said:


> You are very close to a gig for that one PBC... Get back to posting anti-sheriff articles.


The _articles_ aren't anti-sheriff, they're usually PR media blasts for the sheeple to equate Glodis with Santa. Now the posts that follow from the peanut gallery here might be a bit negative...


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

So did anyone take any stupid/funny phone calls they would like to share? Our dispatchers looked thoroughly annoyed and frustrated Saturday night.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

So....I fire up the snowblower, make it about 7 feet out of my garage, and the clutch blows. Dead. 

I had just finished my profanity-laced tirade, when two teenage boys come walking up with shovels, offering to do my driveway and walkway for $20; I couldn't get my wallet out fast enough.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Contact GreenMachine, I think he knows a plow guy who just lost a customer and is looking for work.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Contact GreenMachine, I think he knows a plow guy who just lost a customer and is looking for work.


:L:


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I had just finished my profanity-laced tirade, when two teenage boys come walking up with shovels, offering to do my driveway and walkway for $20; I couldn't get my wallet out fast enough.


I didnt think kids did that anymore... I spent my entire youth shoveling during the winter and mowing during the summer...my mother made me shovel 3 driveways on the cuff...


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Contact GreenMachine, I think he knows a plow guy who just lost a customer and is looking for work.


Even if I were inclined to even speak to a kiddie-toucher (I'm not), my driveway is too short for a plow.



7costanza said:


> I didnt think kids did that anymore... I spent my entire youth shoveling during the winter and mowing during the summer...my mother made me shovel 3 driveways on the cuff...


They were really nice kids...everything was "yes sir, no sir". I gave them an extra $5 because they did such a good job.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Couple of pics from the damage on my street (from the ice storm).
We were locked in for a spell, the street to the left of us (Storm_001) had a pole snapped in half and a large tree branch hanging on the utility cables.

Storm_002 is a pic of a pretty good size tree across our road.

Quality sucks (my Treo cam), but good enough to show the grand kids someday..


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I gave them an extra $5 because they did such a good job


Kudos to the parents for instilling a good sense of responsibility and work ethic, a rare thing these days..hopefully they were not just using that as a ploy to scope out your garage


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

7costanza said:


> ..hopefully they were not just using that as a ploy to scope out your garage


I did notice they looked at my winter uniform jackets hanging in the garage...maybe that's what it was "yes sir, no sir".


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Koz, when did they pave your road?inch:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

We're in the sticks baby, the sticks...
I kicked away the horse patty before I took the shot....


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes, but it will be light fluffy snow.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Winter Storm Warning Issued For New Year's Eve*

*Check: Latest Storm Maps
*

A winter storm will dump more than six inches of snow across Massachusetts and Southern New Hampshire Wednesday, just in time for New Year's Eve. Bitter cold temperatures and high winds could pose problems for* First Night visitors*.

*TIMELINE
*
There is a *winter storm warning* in effect until 8 p.m. Wednesday.

The snow started in the western part of the region before daybreak, with light snow falling across the entire area by the morning rush hour.








http://wbztv.com/video/?cid=17http://wbztv.com/video/?cid=17*Watch the latest forecast*

According to WBZ's meteorologists, the heaviest snow will start around 10 a.m. and continue into the afternoon, falling at a rate of about an inch an hour until 4 p.m. Some spots could see two inches of snow per hour.

Light snow will fall into the evening until about 7 p.m.

Most of Massachusetts and Southern New Hampshire can expect 6-to-9 inches of accumulation. Some spots south of the city could get upwards of 10 inches.

North of Manchester, N.H. about 3 to 6 inches of snow will accumulate. The islands will also see closer to 3-6 inches.

*BITTER FIRST NIGHT*

It will be bitter and windy for First Night festivities. Temperatures could drop to just 10 degrees by midnight, with a wind chill near zero.

WBZ Meteorologist Todd Gutner says strong winds may pose problems for any First Night fireworks displays.

While there won't be snow falling overnight, the strong winds will continue to blow snow around. That could set you up for a second round of shoveling on Thursday.

*SECOND STORM?*

There is also the possibility of more snow Friday.

WBZ meteorologists say this storm will be minor and not as big as first thought.

There will be mixed precipitation late Friday night into Saturday morning.

http://wbztv.com/local/boston.snow.new.2.896189.html


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

This is gonna be a long thread by the time March comes around 
STAY SAFE GUYS


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

+1

I agree... Stay safe!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

We vote NO to abolish the state tax. We vote YES to pot. We elect and re-elect moonbats. We got hammered last winter, and we're off to a booming start this winter. And we stay in Massachusetts becaaaaaaauuse, the Quinn Bill 

I've finally convinced my HQ in getting us outta here when I retire. Now whether or not I get out at 25, 20, or even 10 years is entirely up to me...


----------

